# Best C-41 Film?



## jonahr (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey,
i'm wondering what you would reccomend in terms of c-41.
I love E-6, but i can't afford to shoot it on a regular basis as it ends up costing me more than $20 dollars a roll depending upon which film i use.

I'm looking for different choices for ISOs 100-400


----------



## Steph (Nov 3, 2008)

I assume you are after colour c-41 film. I find Fuji Reala very versatile (ISO 100).


----------



## Helen B (Nov 3, 2008)

I use mostly Portra 160 NC and 400 NC in that range. They are both comparatively new films, and have low graininess for their speed and great dynamic range. Ektar 100 has just been released, and it is now available in the shops. I haven't shot any yet, but the samples I have seen show extremely low graininess and excellent colour. 

Best,
Helen


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 3, 2008)

Films come in all types of styles with different attitudes. So first you need figurer out what are looking for in a film.


In      general consumer/drug store films are a bit saturated.
Pro      grade films are available in both vivid (saturated) or natural (true)      color.
Most      Kodak or Fuji low and medium speed films will have good to extreme fine      quality grain that are less visible
For course and visible grain go with a high-speed film


----------



## bhop (Nov 3, 2008)

Since you like slide film saturation, you should get some of the new Ektar 100.


----------



## jonahr (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks yall, i'll probably try some of each of those.


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 3, 2008)

I have loved good old Fujifilm that you get from Wally World.  You don't have to shell out a lot and it's better than that cheap, WalMart-stamped Polaroid blue label crap you used to get there or house brand stuff at, like Food Lion.  Great film for less quid.


----------

